# Welcome little D7 to the world



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Not much to him yet - he just got born Saturday morning. That's Dad in the nest and Mom is on the left she just finished removing his egg shells.

NAB


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Everybody repeat after me..._"AAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!" _ 

What an adorable little slip of a thing! Mom & dad look soooo pleased!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Adorable!

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a precious newly hatched baby! Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations!! How cute.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS TO THE PARENTS and you, too, Nab!*  

So...ah...just out of curiosity, Nab...how many birdies are you planning to have of pijies and doves?

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*The plan is*

if this keeps up I will win the Megabucks jackpot and build two 80' X 100' aviaries, one for the pijs and one for the doves.

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

nabisho said:


> if this keeps up I will win the Megabucks jackpot and build two 80' X 100' aviaries, one for the pijs and one for the doves.
> 
> NAB


I LOVE your attitude!! YEEHAW!! Go for the GUSTO!!  

Shi


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Definitely a teeny, tiny cutie! I would love to see photo's of the lil' bee bopper as it grows. 

Robin.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, it is hard not to let them breed because the babies are just so darn cute!

Congrats on this new sweet baby. He is adorable.


----------



## sheridangirl (Jan 9, 2008)

That baby is soooo cute... I am new to this whole pigeon thing and this is going to be a *dumb* question. Are those pigeons or doves?
Thanks for the education


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

sheridangirl said:


> That baby is soooo cute... I am new to this whole pigeon thing and this is going to be a *dumb* question. Are those pigeons or doves?
> Thanks for the education


Those are ringneck doves .. Nab designates the dove babies with the letter "D" and the pigeons with the letter "G" .. the "D" I understand .. I forget or never knew how the "G" came to be for the pigeons  Somebody here will know or Nab will tell us the next time he is on.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I don't think Nab will mind if I post this link which will explain why his pigeons are all named with the letter G, followed by a number. For the newer members, Nab and his girlfriend help rescue many birds of all kinds. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=182147&postcount=7


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I don't think Nab will mind if I post this link which will explain why his pigeons are all named with the letter G, followed by a number. For the newer members, Nab and his girlfriend help rescue many birds of all kinds.
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=182147&postcount=7


Thank you, Maggie!

Terry


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Looks like D7 is taking after his Dad*

He's thriving and it looks like he is going to be a pure white albino like his Pops.

NAB


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH......what a cutie pie!!


----------

